# A Microlight Flight over El Gouna



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

First time for me in a microlight and I was very nervous but a wonderful experience!!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

A ten minute video of the flight over El Gouna:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, looks fabulous. Lucky you


----------

